# Sally Hansen or Essie?



## Mimi84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Which brand of nail polish do you prefer and why?


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 4, 2008)

I like Sally Hansen, the polish wears pretty well. I've never tried Essie though. Did you check out our review center? We may have reviews on both brands.


----------



## duke.bailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Sally Hansen is pretty good, although I'm the same I haven't tried essie, although I heard Nicole Richie wears it, not that that really makes a difference!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 4, 2008)

Essie, all the way! they have better color selection, and their formula is incredibly long lasting.

I would actually have to take Essie out of the category of Sally Hansen, and put it in the category of OPI and Creative Nail Design and China Glaze- because it's professional quality.

Also, did you know that Essie is the maker of the most expensive nail polish to have ever been manufactured? it's called "I Do" and it's for birdes of course.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 4, 2008)

i love love love essie!

from the higher end lines ive tried its the best long lasting ones (although OPI has my fav. shade).

i get sally hansen if i want trendy colors or if its on sale.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 4, 2008)

i love Essie. Great quality and amazing colors for natural looking polished nails

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Essie, all the way! they have better color selection, and their formula is incredibly long lasting.
I would actually have to take Essie out of the category of Sally Hansen, and put it in the category of OPI and Creative Nail Design and China Glaze- because it's professional quality.

Also, did you know that Essie is the maker of the most expensive nail polish to have ever been manufactured? it's called "I Do" and it's for birdes of course.

*I agree I put Essie w/ OPI too. I have never heard of the "I do " polish*


----------



## bCreative (Apr 4, 2008)

I pick Sally Hansen because I've never heard of Essie.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2008)

i like essie for a lot of reasons,

it lasts a long time on me

doesnt chip

and i like that in addition to having a great variety of shades the color goes on even, and if you want it semi shear you do one coat and for a really vibrant version you do two coats


----------



## breathless (May 3, 2008)

i never tried essie, but i've heard good stuff. i use sally hanson and it works good for me =]


----------



## JordanGalore (May 6, 2008)

I like Sally Hansen better. Although the color selection isnt as good as Essie, the wear factor of Sally Hansen is far more superior on my nails.


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2008)

i can't say. i never tried either one


----------



## Jinx (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pick Sally Hansen because I've never heard of Essie.



Me too!!Although my fave is Orly, but Sally is my longtime standby.


----------



## greeneyedangel (May 12, 2008)

Sally hansen seems to chip on me


----------



## bulbul (May 17, 2008)

I like china Glaze


----------

